# جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد ( غير متواجد في الاسواق )



## بنت الامارا ت (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


جهاز VPad + Keyboard case 400 AED 

أصلي , وغير متواجد في الاسواق

مدة الضمان سنة 

السعر 400 ريال

الجهاز + الكفر + الكيبورد 

مواصفات الجهاز :

( هو عبارة عن جهاز يماثل أجهزة جالاكسي تابلت , بنظام اندرويد 
حجمة 7 انش , ويعمل باللمس , ويحتوي على جميع مميزات الاجهزة التي تعمل بنظام اندرويد 
لوحة المفاتيح , اضافة مميزة وليست أساسية )


يعني تقدر تضيف العاب , وبرامج , من النت مجانا , وتقدر تتصفح النت , وقوقل من خلاله , وله كاميره , فيه مميزات مثل الايفون , والايباد 
سهل الحمل , وخفيف الوزن , الجهاز يتثبت على الكفر

يوجد عدة ألوان من الكفرات ( أبيض , أسود , وردي , أحمر , أزرق )










































للطلب والاستفسار الاتصال على 00971501743852
سعر خاص لأصحاب للتجار واصحاب الجملة


----------



## tjarksa (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: جهاز Vpad 1 مع الكفر والكيبورد ( غير متواجد في الاسواق )*

الله يوفقك يارب 

تم النشر


----------

